# Honister pass



## Broughtonblue (24 Jan 2014)

Despite not being on my bike since last September and having lost my mojo, a bloke at work asked me to join him on a ride in May that will include the above. After googling it and seeing the video that comes up, and checking out the strava stats on it, as a (classed as) obese 47 year old I passed on it. 
But my question is really, have any of us non elite, pleasure cyclists actually been able to ride up this! It makes my local hills that I puff and pant at look like speed humps!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Jan 2014)

I've signed up to the Fred Whitton challenge this year and it takes in Honister, amongst other silly steep climbs (Hardknott). So yes plenty of cyclists ride up there without walking but i would get as fit as you can before trying. It can only make things, slightly, easier for you............

Good luck.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2014)

Gearing is the key. Combine that with a bit better fitness and you'll get up it. 34-28 is probably OK


----------



## Broughtonblue (24 Jan 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I've signed up to the Fred Whitton challenge this year and it takes in Honister, amongst other silly steep climbs (Hardknott). So yes plenty of cyclists ride up there without walking but i would get as fit as you can before trying. It can only make things, slightly, easier for you............
> 
> Good luck.


As I said I passed on the opportunity, but credit to people like yourself that do it!
Will have to check out hardknott know


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> As I said I passed on the opportunity, but credit to people like yourself that do it!
> Will have to check out hardknott know


Eh, I'd prefer to try Honister ... Remember going up Hardknott in a car


----------



## Broughtonblue (24 Jan 2014)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Eh, I'd prefer to try Honister ... Remember going up Hardknott in a car


When I said check it out, I meant on the comfort of my settee with a laptop, not riding it, that would be bloody stupid


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> When I said check it out, I meant on the comfort of my settee with a laptop, not riding it, that would be bloody stupid


Google maps is sooo handy, Enjoy what ever you do.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jan 2014)

Not done Honister but I rode the tougher Hardknott and Wrynose passes last summer, so it is doable by us mere mortals. (Link to my writeup - you might have to scroll down the page a bit to get to the relevant bit).



I'd recommend having gearing as low as possible (a 20" bottom gear in my case) and not carrying too much weight if you can help it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Jan 2014)

Hardknott Pass, oh the memories ! Two aims of mine during a Coast to Coast a couple of years ago, one was to ride Hardknott non-stop and the other to hit 60 down Kirkstone Pass. Hardknott achieved but bottled it down Kirkstone.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2014)

Honister's not too bad really, not compared to say Winnat's or the Bealach Na Ba....I managed just fine on an MTB with DH tractor tyres. Just take your time and spin away kemosabe.


----------



## Leodis (24 Jan 2014)

Wouldnt like the Fred Whitton take on it, hitting Wryrose pass after 105 miles, no thanks.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2014)

Gears and fitness is what you need !


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Gears and fitness is what you need !



Well I've been in plenty of bike shops and seen gears for sale. Never seen this "fitness" you talk of. Where can I buy some? I suspect a tin of it may come in handy on my rides


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Well I've been in plenty of bike shops and seen gears for sale. Never seen this "fitness" you talk of. Where can I buy some? I suspect a tin of it may come in handy on my rides


 
It's free. You just have to ride your bike, lots. That's the hard bit


----------



## jazzkat (25 Jan 2014)

I don't find Honister as bad as some of the others. I find Wrynose going east to west is like cycling up a vertical wall! 
That'll get fitness sorted soon enough


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jan 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not done Honister but I rode the tougher Hardknott and Wrynose passes last summer, so it is doable by us mere mortals. (Link to my writeup - you might have to scroll down the page a bit to get to the relevant bit).
> View attachment 36830
> 
> I'd recommend having gearing as low as possible (a 20" bottom gear in my case) and not carrying too much weight if you can help it.


I take your Hardnott Pass, and raise it with a Rosedale Chimney....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> I take your Hardnott Pass, and raise it with a Rosedale Chimney....
> View attachment 36857


Nice try, but not as high (by nearly 400 feet according to my info).


----------



## Easytigers (25 Jan 2014)

I must be going mad...I'm reading this thread and actually wanting to try these hills! I used to actively dodge as many hills as possible!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jan 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Nice try, but not as high (by nearly 400 feet according to my info).


Pah.....

Your bike is parked upright on it's stand, mine had to be wedged in by the sign to stop it rolling back down dropping off the precipice......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> Pah.....
> 
> Your bike is parked upright on it's stand, mine had to be wedged in by the sign to stop it rolling back down dropping off the precipice......


That's coz I was still on the level bit at the bottom. Hadn't started the climb yet.

On a more serious note, looking for more info about Hardknott it seems that the peak gradient is the same as Rosedale Chimney at 33% or 1 in 3. Those signs are trying to lull us into a false sense of security.


----------



## jazzkat (25 Jan 2014)

I don't know about Rosedale Chimney, but as you know Hardknott isn't a consistant climb. The first bit is tough and many people stop because they are in the red look up to the top and think "I can't get up this, I'm already blowing a gasket". In fact after the first steep bit it evens a out (well, it's less steep) and even gets a bit 'flatish' at one point before kicking up at a pair of hairpins just before the last gradient. 
I might be making it sound easy, it might just be local knowledge, I don't reckon it's as tough as it's made out to be.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

I've done Honister. My effin MTB shoes clipped out of the effin pedals on the steepest bit. Cue a load of swearing..


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> Honister's not too bad really, not compared to say *Winnat's* or the Bealach Na Ba....I managed just fine on an MTB with DH tractor tyres. Just take your time and spin away kemosabe.



:shudder:

Bl00dy hate that climb.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I don't know about Rosedale Chimney, but as you know Hardknott isn't a consistant climb. The first bit is tough and many people stop because they are in the red look up to the top and think "I can't get up this, I'm already blowing a gasket". In fact after the first steep bit it evens a out (well, it's less steep) and even gets a bit 'flatish' at one point before kicking up at a pair of hairpins just before the last gradient.
> I might be making it sound easy, it might just be local knowledge, I don't reckon it's as tough as it's made out to be.


It's just shoot when you have to do it at 90+ miles and a whole heap of climbing beforehand. I'm changing my rear cassette from 25 to 28 for this!!


----------



## SS Retro (25 Jan 2014)

Honister South to North the last quarter mile has a brutal ramp to the summit but there is a cafe on the top, this would be my choice to climb it.
North to South has constant gradient changes from steep to bit steeper.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2014)

Well this is what i'm dealing with:

http://www.bikeit.eclipse.co.uk/localrides/ride2/index.htm


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

Good luck Pedro

I've done Whinlatter & Honister before (on the same ride). Whinlatter is a breeze. Careful on the descent of Honister, it's pretty tricky.

No "The Struggle" climb? That's a bugger.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Good luck Pedro
> 
> I've done Whinlatter & Honister before (on the same ride). Whinlatter is a breeze. Careful on the descent of Honister, it's pretty tricky.
> 
> No "The Struggle" climb? That's a bugger.


I've not riden any of them but being from where i am from i have ridden some bastard climbs. What i have heard more than anything though is the dangers of the descents. I am a pretty good bike handler though so should be okay. I'm going over with a bunch of friends so i think it will be an awesome weekend away. A rarity in my case after just having a wee boy not so long ago. Kids ruin cycling careers, lol.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2014)

jazzkat said:


> and even gets a bit 'flatish' at one point before kicking up at a pair of hairpins just before the last gradient.



I remember this part when riding it, the part I thought "Oh this has leveled out", before checking the gradient on the Garmin, it was still going 10% upwards, just feels level 'cos of what you've just done.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Jan 2014)

I'm doing the Fred route later this year (not on the day of the event). I know what to do to get up the hills - train a lot and lose weight. But I'm a cowardly descender, so getting down should be even more of a problem. Might have to carry a spare set of brake blocks!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I'm doing the Fred route later this year (not on the day of the event). I know what to do to get up the hills - train a lot and lose weight. But I'm a cowardly descender, so getting down should be even more of a problem. Might have to carry a *spare set of* brake *blocks!*



I misread that as something else the first time


----------



## jazzkat (26 Jan 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I'm doing the Fred route later this year (not on the day of the event). I know what to do to get up the hills - train a lot and lose weight. But I'm a cowardly descender, so getting down should be even more of a problem. Might have to carry a spare set of brake blocks!


You do right taking it easy on the descents. The roads are rippled, gravelly and as soon as you let go of the brakes you are instantly doing 20+mph. Every year in the Fred there are numerous accidents, mostly on the descents. 
If it's wet the the issues are compounded. Last year I went over the top of Wrynose going towards Hardknott in the rain. As the speed picked up I thought "Hello, time for some brakes". As The rims and blocks were wet it took a few seconds for them to sweep the rim and start to slow me down, by which time I was going a lot faster than I wanted to be going. 
There was a serious pinch mark in my saddle I can tell you!

I found when I did the Fred the Cold fell bit is the toughest, it's usually into a head wind, there's no real 'named' climbs but all the little rises take digs out of the reserves and seems to go on for ever until you get to Eskdale and so when you hit the last big push at Hardknott you do have to dig deep. It's a great event though.


----------



## SS Retro (27 Jan 2014)

These guys know about honister The Honister 92 Cycling Club http://www.honister92.com/ 
I see at lot of there jerseys at work its like Sellafields own cycling club!


----------



## Kestevan (27 Jan 2014)

Did Hardknott & Wrynose on the C2C last year. 

Hardknott was quite possibly the first time I've ever had to push a bike downhill as well as up. The last 100yds of 33% descent was wet, gravel strewn and tbh looked like an accident waiting to happen..... I bottled it and pushed.

I've also pushed my bike up Rosedale Chimney, and Winnats (seeing a pattern here?). Hardknott was worse.

Wrynose was comparatively easy....


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> :shudder:
> 
> Bl00dy hate that climb.



Me too. I only do it on days with a nice tailwind to kid myself that I am a capable climber


----------

